# Rubik's cube solver



## We can do it (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,​ 
A human can develop an infinety strategies to solve apuzzle by his brain such as Rubik's cube ,and there is no limitation for the human hand motion rather than the limited movements to a robot , Can a robot be used to improve upon such limitations?​ 
I am intrested in making a Rubik's cube solver robot , and that will be my undergraduate project , but i have no idea from where to start
So i need help  ,
any ideas would be appreciated
Thank you  ,,​


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 يونيو 2011)

أولا : مشروع رائع وربنا يوفقك 
ثانيا : هطلب منك طلب الموقع دا أسمة (ملتقى المهندسين العرب) وعاوزين نتمسك بلغتنا وموضوع زي دا كان ممكن تشرحه بالعربي عاوزين نقلل أستخدام الأنجليزي على قد مانقدر ونعتز بلغتنا
ثالثا : السنة اللي فاتت في برنامج نجوم العلوم دا كان المشروع اللي أخد المرتبة التانية وكان مهندس ميكاترونيكس مصري أسمه عبدالله هو اللي عاملة رغم أنه المفروض ياخد الأول عن جدارة ممكن تشوفه http://www.starsofscience.com/sos/ar/cand_details.asp?id=2
بس هو كان عامله في الزراع أنت هنا عاوز تعمله في الأصابع ممكن ناخد نفس التطبيق ونصغره ومفيش حاجة طبعا مستحيلة بس عاوز شغل جاااااااامد أنا ممكن أساعدك في أي تصميمات ميكانيكية بالإنفينتور ودا اللي المفروض نبدأ بيه لأن التعقيد كله في الميكانيكا وبعدين نخش على الكنترول 
يعني أبدأ بوضع الأفكار والمعطيات ونشوف إيه المطلوب بالظبط ونحول المشكلة الكبيرة لمشاكل صغيرة ونحل واحدة واحدة 
ياريت نثبت الموضوع ومشروع رائع يشتغل فيه القسم كله


----------



## We can do it (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا اخ احمد
المشكلة ان الهندسة بشكل عام تدرس في مختلف جامعات الوطن العربي باللغة الانجليزية,, لذلك ولربما وجدت صعوبة في شرح المشروع بلغتنا التي نفاخر ونعتز بها بلا شك ,, على اية حال

تقوم الفكرة على بناء نظام لحل احجية المكعب (Rubik's cube) , ينقسم النظام اساسا الى سوفت وير و هارد وير
وظيفة السوفت وير ,, هو قراءة الوان اوجه المكعب ومن ثم ايجاد الحل ,, وقد بحثت في هاذا الموضوع
ووجدت عدة خيارات , مثلا برنامج الماتلاب من خلال (image processing tools with matlab )
من خلال الكاميرا يتم فحص اوجه المكعب بالوانه الحالية,, ومن ثم ايجاد الحل وهو ترتيب الالوان

الخيار الثاني : اي برنامج للبرجمة بلغة C مثلا ,, يتم كتابة كود لحل مصفوفة ومن ثم ادخال الوان الستة اوجه , واخيرا ايجاد الحل ,,

اما بالنسبة ل الهارد وير , لعلي اجد صعوبة فيه ,, بعض الفيديوهات التي شاهدتها كانت تعتمد اساسا على الليغو؟؟؟
يمكنني تزويدكم بالروابط ,, شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## طارق البخاري (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

في المرفقات برنامج (لعبة) كمبيوتر صغير لحل مكعب الألوان قد يساعدك في مشروعك.

وبالتوفيق


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------

